# [Q] Tranparent notification bar in CM7?



## reefster (Jul 26, 2011)

Are there any zips floating around to make the notification bar tranparent with cm7? I found one that was only supposed to work with adw, but it didn't and I usually use launcher pro anyways.

Edit: Grammar.


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

The problem is that most launchers (LPP, GO, etc.) simply do not support transparent status bars. They do not stretch the wallpaper behind the status bar, which means that you just end up with a black status bar when you try to make it transparent.


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

litso said:


> The problem is that most launchers (LPP, GO, etc.) simply do not support transparent status bars. They do not stretch the wallpaper behind the status bar, which means that you just end up with a black status bar when you try to make it transparent.


Thank you for finally clearing this up for me.


----------



## .ZIP (Jul 15, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=2005 this one works with adw with any wallpaper or for other launchers use mulipicture live wallpaper and change the settings to only one picture so it never changes and there you go.


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

My question with that is though, because it's a live wallpaper app, will the phone think its a live wallpaper and drain the battery more or will it know the difference and perform as so?

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## reefster (Jul 26, 2011)

.ZIP said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=2005 this one works with adw with any wallpaper or for other launchers use mulipicture live wallpaper and change the settings to only one picture so it never changes and there you go.


Thanks. I tried it on both adw and golauncher with multipicture live wallpaper and it didn't work for some reason. It did center the clock though so this zip must have gone through.


----------



## Kronofile (Aug 6, 2011)

"reefster said:


> Thanks. I tried it on both adw and golauncher with multipicture live wallpaper and it didn't work for some reason. It did center the clock though so this zip must have gone through.


Only some themes provide transparency. Try applying a different Theme Chooser theme ( Easy Day definitely works)


----------

